# Difficulty speaking.



## adam08 (May 16, 2008)

Hello, quite a newbie to the forum and need a little help with this symptom. I have suffered with Dp since january aswell as many other anxiety symptoms however just recently my speech has become very slurred and the wrong words come out when i talk. Not altogether wrong but the way in which it is phrased is just wierd. I have obsessed about this for a while and i constantly assess each word which im about to say. Does anyone else suffer from this or is it just me lol.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Absolutely. I noticed that I was beginning to have issues with enunciation and word finding as I was coming off SSRI medication about 5 years ago. To date I'm still finding that I am having the same significant difficulties, often feeling rushed and panicked when I am talking to others. I'd like to think that the issues are entirely anxiety based, but I can't help but worry that the handful of years I've spent on various SSRI medication may have caused some permanent damage, this being the legacy.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Very much so. It comes in stages for me, sometimes I feel spacy & try & think of what i'm trying to say or do, & it actually almost becomes overwhelming.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Totally.

I've had problems with speaking for years.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

nemesis said:


> Absolutely. I noticed that I was beginning to have issues with enunciation and word finding as I was coming off SSRI medication about 5 years ago. To date I'm still finding that I am having the same significant difficulties, often feeling rushed and panicked when I am talking to others. I'd like to think that the issues are entirely anxiety based, but I can't help but worry that the handful of years I've spent on various SSRI medication may have caused some permanent damage, this being the legacy.


It's anxiety. After talking with people about it; they say coming off SSRI's brings on withdrawl symptoms which can spin off with even more anxiety. SSRI's shouldn't have any real effect on your brain, well at least not after being off of them for a good amount of time.


----------



## adam08 (May 16, 2008)

I think the main problem for me is i think extensiely about what im going to say next and repeat the phrase or words over in my head to the point that it just comes out all wrong lol its very frustrating most of the time, especially when reading aloud at college.


----------



## Deadweight (Feb 29, 2008)

I totally know what you mean, I've had trouble with speaking basically since my DP started, I find that I mess up more when I think about it and monitor it, so try not to stress out if you mess up.


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't have a problem with messing up my words or slurring as such, I just find hearing my own voice so scary that sometimes i stop my self from speaking even though i was going to do it with out thinking about it. Don't know if that made any sense or not


----------



## adam08 (May 16, 2008)

yer it does make sence, its the same for me, ill be having a conversation and all of a sudden i will think "is this my voice, is this me talking." Its like listening to a pre recorded message in my own voice lol.


----------

